# Success in Feruson



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

For Obama and Erick Holder. Two police were shot last night. Luckily both are alive today. This would have been over a long time ago if the president and attorney general had concentrated on taking care of this nation rather than micromanaging a small community. It would have been over long ago if not for the president and attorney general stirring the pot. When the policeman who shot Brown was able to prove his innocence the attorney general to cover his blunder said yes he is innocent, but the police department is racist. I think those statements fueled the recent demonstrations and the murder attempt on two police last night. 
Obama stirs the blacks and has taken us 50 years back in racial respect. He is trying to get as many muslims as possible into this country. He is trying to get as many illegal aliens into this country as possible. America is not who he is working for.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

You are 100% correct about the mis-management of this whole situation. Holder and Obama both right away went on the side of the victim (Brown). They should have stayed silent on the whole issue. But that isn't Obama's MO. Since he came out right away with the Martin shooting (again he was in the wrong and the shooting was found to be just). But if he was going to talk he should have come out and been on the side of the government agency (POLICE). But we could go on and on how these two idiots put their foot in their mouths.

Yet people still think he is the best thing since sliced bread. How many times has he and the administration screwed up on social issues. Yet if Bush would have done this the media and everyone would have jumped all over them. The good old double standard that most democrats live by I guess.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Would have Obama's son looked like the thugs that shot the police officers?


----------

